# Cervelo Internal Cable Routing



## Rcase (Aug 29, 2006)

Does anyone have any tips to replacing the internal cable routing. My bike got spun around in the wind while on a stand, and the front derailer cable got pulled out of the frame, and kinda split.



Any suggestions?


----------



## heatstroke (Mar 30, 2004)

vacuume cleaner to suck out a light thread then followed by something heavier to pull the cable through


----------

